# ati drivers 8.19.10

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Have you tried them? How do we make them work with xorg-server?

----------

## coriolan

Glad to see that Ati is at least doing something about the Linux drivers. Perhaps next year the Ati cards no longer suck.

----------

## Bobbie

yes the drivers become better and better..and they stick to 1 release / month  (3 releases in 3 month) ..so this is encouraging!

I'm sure the quality of NVIDIA's driver has something to do with this...

----------

## frenkel

This driver has initial support for suspend/resume!!  :Very Happy: 

Some ppl even reported they have it working  :Smile: 

----------

## ksenos

Hello there,

I just got a used mobo with an ATI 9200 card on board. So far I was using a old nvidia GF3Ti200, and had no probs with the linux drivers and 3D accellaration. The 'lspci' command contains '0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon 9100 IGP'.

Well, I am completely inexperienced with ATI cards and especially with ATI on linux. Is this card supported by the linux ATI drivers included in portage? Thanks a lot in advance  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

Bump! Have all the ati users disappeared or what? I'm still trying to figure out a way to make them work with xorg-server, in the meantime why don't you guys share your experiences?

----------

## frenkel

 *Lepaca Kliffoth wrote:*   

> Bump! Have all the ati users disappeared or what? I'm still trying to figure out a way to make them work with xorg-server, in the meantime why don't you guys share your experiences?

 

I don't have any experiences, as I'll just wait for the ebuild to hit portage.

----------

## forceflow2

ebuild is out.

----------

## Lepaca Kliffoth

At the time I posted the ebuild was already there, maybe masked but who cares  :Wink:  The drivers compile cleanly with 2.6.14, I still have to test them.

----------

## GoingDown

I upgraded today, and yes, seems to work perfectly. Even suspend & resume.

Also, glxgears shows little increase in framerate

----------

## Raistlin

kewl! I'll then try them, too. The lack of suspend/resume features made me fall somehow into the "who cares" mood. Finally they really become usable!  :Cool: 

----------

## bertaboy

I'm still getting distortion.  I'm using an X300SE, and I configured my xorg file to only accept resolutions of 1280x1024, but my resolution right now is a distorted 1024x768.  By distorted, I mean that everything claims it's 1024x768, but I'm getting about a 1cm black bar on the bottom of the screen and a 2cm bar on the top.  I guess I'll have to go back down to 8.14.13 until I get a new video card (which will be in a few years....)

----------

## ripps818

 *bertaboy wrote:*   

> By distorted, I mean that everything claims it's 1024x768, but I'm getting about a 1cm black bar on the bottom of the screen and a 2cm bar on the top.

 

I had a similar problem, it only seemed to happen when I had my TV connected to my Radeon 9600 Pro. One method I had to fix it was by compiling radeonfb into my kernel and have my computer bootup with the kernel parameter:

```
video=radeonfb:1024x768-32@75
```

I have framebuffer compiled and I was sure to specifically setup my xorg.conf using fglrxconfig (could also use aticonfig if you've used fglrxconfig already) for the specific hsync/vsync parameters of my TV and Monitor. I just looked around on google a bit. 

Also, I setup my monitor in xorg.conf as:

```
Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "ATI Graphics Adapter"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1024x768" "1280x1027" "800x600"

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

P.S. I'm also using boot-splash, and everything seems to be working perfectly.

----------

## bertaboy

Well, I fixed my problem, finally.  Maybe the newer drivers just weren't compatible with a 2.6.10 kernel, but now that I'm using 2.6.14, it seems to be fine.  Well, at least that's comforting now!

----------

## dcdead

I'm getting the following error when emerging the new ati drivers, my linux version is linux-2.6.13-suspend2-r4 as you can see below

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /var/tmp/temp_portage/portage/ati-drivers-8.19.10/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':
> 
> /var/tmp/temp_portage/portage/ati-drivers-8.19.10/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8173: warning: `pm_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/pm.h:107)
> ...

 

Do i need a newer kernel or how should i solve this?

----------

## Raistlin

 :Very Happy: 

Status here: suspend/resume works flawlessly: 

by issuing a simple 

```
root$> echo "mem" /sys/power/state
```

specs: 

```
raistlin: ~>uname -a

Linux IQ200 2.6.13-gentoo-r5 #1 Tue Nov 15 20:49:58 CET 2005 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1700MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

--> T41p; 1GB RAM
```

Cheers, R.

----------

## frenkel

 *Raistlin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Status here: suspend/resume works flawlessly: 
> 
> by issuing a simple 
> ...

 

Yess!! I have it working at my desktop pc also! ATI ROCKS!!  :Razz: 

Btw, does anybody know if Nvidia has support for this in Linux?

----------

## forceflow2

I'm glad everyone is having such luck with this release, guess it's just me but this seems to be worse than the last release. I can't log out of XFCE without hard-locking the computer (works fine without the driver loaded) Suspend doesn't suspend, it just sits there saying "failed to suspend, attempting to recover" or some such and never does, PowerPlay usage causes graphical corruption and doesn't seem to save any power or produce less heat.

----------

## frenkel

 *forceflow2 wrote:*   

> I'm glad everyone is having such luck with this release, guess it's just me but this seems to be worse than the last release. I can't log out of XFCE without hard-locking the computer (works fine without the driver loaded) Suspend doesn't suspend, it just sits there saying "failed to suspend, attempting to recover" or some such and never does, PowerPlay usage causes graphical corruption and doesn't seem to save any power or produce less heat.

 

Turn OFF vbetool, you can't suspsend if you use vbetool. Also, dont suspend from a console, just type it in/run it from X.

----------

## forceflow2

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

>  *forceflow2 wrote:*   I'm glad everyone is having such luck with this release, guess it's just me but this seems to be worse than the last release. I can't log out of XFCE without hard-locking the computer (works fine without the driver loaded) Suspend doesn't suspend, it just sits there saying "failed to suspend, attempting to recover" or some such and never does, PowerPlay usage causes graphical corruption and doesn't seem to save any power or produce less heat. 
> 
> Turn OFF vbetool, you can't suspsend if you use vbetool. Also, dont suspend from a console, just type it in/run it from X.

 

I don't have vbetool and I am not suspending from the console.

----------

## frenkel

 *forceflow2 wrote:*   

>  *Frenkel wrote:*    *forceflow2 wrote:*   I'm glad everyone is having such luck with this release, guess it's just me but this seems to be worse than the last release. I can't log out of XFCE without hard-locking the computer (works fine without the driver loaded) Suspend doesn't suspend, it just sits there saying "failed to suspend, attempting to recover" or some such and never does, PowerPlay usage causes graphical corruption and doesn't seem to save any power or produce less heat. 
> 
> Turn OFF vbetool, you can't suspsend if you use vbetool. Also, dont suspend from a console, just type it in/run it from X. 
> 
> I don't have vbetool and I am not suspending from the console.

 

I thought you were using the hibernate script, and IIRC, it uses vbetool...

About the "failed to suspend, attempting to recover" messages.. I don't think that has anything to do with the ati drivers. With previous versions suspend worked, but resume didn't work and now it does. I think that your pc not going in to suspend has something to do with some other driver/device. Did you unload things like usb modules, sound modules and ethernet modules (if they're build in, you need to make modules of them).

What chipset does your motherboard have?

----------

## forceflow2

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> About the "failed to suspend, attempting to recover" messages.. I don't think that has anything to do with the ati drivers. With previous versions suspend worked, but resume didn't work and now it does. I think that your pc not going in to suspend has something to do with some other driver/device. Did you unload things like usb modules, sound modules and ethernet modules (if they're build in, you need to make modules of them).
> 
> What chipset does your motherboard have?

 

Actually, I found that standby doesn't work but suspend to ram does, however attempting to recovery leads to severe graphical corruption and a hard-lock. I'll try unloading all my modules first and see if that works. I have a Toshiba Tecra S1 which is an i855.

EDIT: The module unloading still leads to the exact same thing in both cases. All USB, Ethernet, and sound modules unloaded. Unloading the fglrx module, suspend works perfectly.

----------

## oggialli

Yatta sugoi! For me, suspend with DRI now works very nicely. Upon resume though the screen image is initially garbled and takes a small fraction of a second to be OK again.

----------

## kreuz

Hello,

can someone please post here the important configuration options to make hibernate/suspend-to-ram working? I have radeon x300 on IBM ThinkPad R52 and I am not able to make software-suspend2-2.2-rc11 (from suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r2) working.

----------

## GoingDown

 *kreuz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> can someone please post here the important configuration options to make hibernate/suspend-to-ram working? I have radeon x300 on IBM ThinkPad R52 and I am not able to make software-suspend2-2.2-rc11 (from suspend2-sources-2.6.14-r2) working.

 

I have IBM Thinkpad T42p, and suspend works. I am not using software suspend 2 at all - just default gentoo kernel (gentoo-sources-2.6.14-r2). I have configured to use kernel's internal software suspend. 

I use following script to suspend

```

#!/bin/bash

#Change away from X

chvt 15

#Unload some modules if necessary

ifconfig eth1 down

rmmod ipw2200

echo "disk" >/sys/power/state

# Restore vbe state

# Note. VBE State must be stored to /var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# by running vbetool vbestate save >/var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

# beforehand, and NOT when running X

/usr/sbin/vbetool vbestate restore </var/lib/vbetool/vbestate

/usr/sbin/vbetool post

#Switching back to X

chvt 7

```

Somebody said that it is not necessary to switch off from X before suspend, and to use vbetool. I am still using them with no problems. Actually it is not necessary to remove ip2200 module before suspend, but I just prefer to stop networking.

To standby instead of suspend, just change echo "disk" to echo "ram".

[edit] Some notes:

* Of course you need to install vbetool package for this to work.

* I have build software suspend internally to kernel, not via module

----------

## frenkel

 *GoingDown wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Somebody said that it is not necessary to switch off from X before suspend, and to use vbetool. I am still using them with no problems. Actually it is not necessary to remove ip2200 module before suspend, but I just prefer to stop networking.
> 
> 

 

The ATi guy at rage3d.com posted that it is not recommended to use vbetool, as there are reports that suspend won't work with it. There are cases (like yours) where it does work, but it'll work without for you too.

----------

## GoingDown

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The ATi guy at rage3d.com posted that it is not recommended to use vbetool, as there are reports that suspend won't work with it. There are cases (like yours) where it does work, but it'll work without for you too.

 

Yes, I heard that too. Just been lazy. Maybe I just disable those from my hibernate script...

[edit]Quoting

----------

## bertaboy

so I'm taking it that people like me who have hyperthreading support are SOL for suspend support?

----------

## guyr

I'm not having much luck.  Matter of fact, I'm having to write this from Windows.  Dell 9100 Pentium 4, kernel 2.6.14-r2, ATI X600SE.  The latest unmasked ati-drivers (8.14.13, something like that) was working fine.  I have dual monitors, both CRTs, one with DVI-CRT converter.  With the new driver, the primary monitor (attached to DVI) will not stay on in X (both come on fine from boot.)  The secondary monitor becomes the primary.  Trying to see if perhaps the new driver wasn't handing the frequencies the same as the old, I lowered the frequency range, and dropped the default depth from 24 to 16.  Now neither monitor will come up under X!  I see the indicator light on both immediately go from green to amber.    Very strange.  At this point, I have to ctrl-alt-del; the kill-X combination does not work.

Any ideas?  My main reason for wanting to upgrade is that I've read the new driver handles Xinerama with dual independent servers.  True?  I'm getting tired of two separate displays.

----------

## GoingDown

 *guyr wrote:*   

>  The secondary monitor becomes the primary.  Trying to see if perhaps the new driver wasn't handing the frequencies the same as the old, I lowered the frequency range, and dropped the default depth from 24 to 16.  Now neither monitor will come up under X! 

 

Ati doesn't support 16 bit depth? If I remember it correctly

Have you tried to run aticonfig to generate new X configuration? Or older fglrxconfig, but it overwrites your X config.

----------

## guyr

Thanks for the ideas.  I think I also tried 15, but I can't remember - I gave up around 5 am and went to bed.

Yes, I tried letting aticonfig have its way.  Unfortunately, that didn't help either.  Perhaps I'll try the previous driver 8.18.

----------

## GoingDown

To be more specific, ati fglrx driver supports only 24 bit depths.

By the way, have you tried with internal and external agpgart? It can make a difference.

----------

## guyr

Well, this is peculiar.   I got both monitors working by reversing the cables.  Between drivers 8.14.13 and 8.19.10, ATI seems to have reversed which is the "primary" monitor.  When I installed the earlier driver, I had to switch my cables around so that my larger monitor was on the DVI connector in order for it to be the primary monitor  Now, the primary monitor appears to be the one on the VGA connector.  My larger monitor is much older and has a more limited frequency range, so it was probably being overdriven.

Now that I've got this working, unfortunately the whole point I went through all this pain turns out to be untrue.  I had read that drivers after 8.18 had a working Xinerama.  Definitely not true for me.   When I enable Xinerama in ServerFlags, the resulting display gets totally corrupted.  I actually can move windows between monitors, but there are so many visual corruptions that it is unusuable.  Ugh.

----------

## yoshi314

okay i don't know where to ask anymore :/

i just bought new pc with ati x300se (on pci-e) and i tried ati-drivers 8.20.8 and i got tons of missing symbols in produced X11 module (not the kernel one - the one in /usr/lib/modules ). it loads all right but X won't start with it. i'm currently trying one version lower (damn these ati driver packages are way BIG). 

in any case - which version works best with x300se?

----------

## oggialli

It most likely has to do with your X version being too new. Use 6.8.2, it at least works with fglrx perfectly (ati guarantees support for it).

----------

## fserafin

the x overlay works with the new ati-drivers for me sorta of that's with x300se pci e and there's a hack that's suppose to work with the modular x

havn't tried it yet it's here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-411833-highlight-.html

if you do get it working and any games work please let me know or if any one else has 

```

 glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON X300/X550 Series Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.5519 (X4.3.0-8.20.8)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_point_sprite, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100,

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shadow_ambient, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program,

    GL_ARB_vertex_shader, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ARB_draw_buffers,

    GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_element_array, GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap,

    GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer, GL_ATI_separate_stencil,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_float,

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_ATI_vertex_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_streams,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATIX_texture_env_route,

    GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra,

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax,

    GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_object,

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color,

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap,

    GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 None

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

```

can't play any games like doom3 uk2004 or quake4

i get this error can't seem to find a fix (thinking of going nvida x-mass present for myself)

```

 ut2004-demo

WARNING: ALC_EXT_capture is subject to change!

center pointfglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

fglX11AllocateManagedSurface: __FGLTexMgrAllocMem failed!!

Signal: SIGSEGV [segmentation fault]

Aborting.

```

----------

## bertaboy

I have them working with my X300se.  I'll post all of my related config settings once I'm back in Linux instead of Windows.

----------

